# Kibble too big/too hard?



## Hannah4 (Nov 30, 2015)

I have a new hedgie and while watching him eat it seems like he is having a tough time with the size of the piece and having a hard time breaking it down, is there anything I can do? 

Right now he is on a hedgehog food from the pet store that he had "been eatting" it's in a yellow box that says ultra-blend select nutrient rich hedgehog diet


----------



## Leeloosmommy (Oct 14, 2015)

Hello! You can crush his kibbles for Him a little bit. Also, hedgehog food is not verry good food for hedgehog, so you might want to switch Him slowly with some better food. You can find some really good information in the food section


----------



## tony21 (Apr 8, 2014)

I use a mix of cat food and dog food(slowly looking to switch onto just dog food), I just crush the dog food a bit to make it smaller.


----------



## Hannah4 (Nov 30, 2015)

tony21 said:


> I use a mix of cat food and dog food(slowly looking to switch onto just dog food), I just crush the dog food a bit to make it smaller.


What foods do you use? I have dog food, wonder if I could use it?


----------



## nuttylover (Jun 5, 2015)

I prefer catfood over dog food - normally dog food has bigger kibbles, and the protein and fat percentages are most of the time not right. Catfood has smaller kibbles and can easily be chewed by our hedgies, whereas dog food is harder and bigger, and would sometimes lead to choking. Check out the Diet and Nutrition stickies - all the recommended brands of cat food are there


----------



## tony21 (Apr 8, 2014)

Hannah4 said:


> What foods do you use? I have dog food, wonder if I could use it?


I use chicken soup for the dog lover's soul, as long as I crush it up a bit mine seems to take it. As long as it has the type of ingredients you would look for in cat food, then its fine. My hog has a weight issue, so the lower protein and fat is what I was looking for. Dog food has much lower protein and fat then any good cat food I can get my hands on its also cheaper for me.she still has 1 cat food she's on, but I'm looking at changing to all dog food.

If you do try dog food, look for small/toy breed size food, it will make your life so much easier!!


----------

